
Ask HN: You need a chair. The meeting next door has one. What do you do? - inquisitiveguy
Maybe this is a stupid question, but I&#x27;ve heard wildly conflicting answers to this from different people, and I think I&#x27;m starting to see a trend...<p>Scenario: You&#x27;re at a work meeting, and your meeting room is one chair short. There&#x27;s another meeting happening next door - specifically, a candidate is being interviewed for a job. The meeting room next door has plenty of available chairs. What do you do?
======
seren
Knock, and ask if I can take an empty chair.

------
ZoZoync
easy , there is a garbage can . Invert that and sit on that.

------
sharemywin
make everyone stand and call it a scrum meeting.

